# Cose schifose



## danny (23 Marzo 2020)

Parliamo di cose schifose.
Sì, proprio quelle lì, quelle che fanno in genere un po' schifo, ma in grado di farci ridere ogni tanto.


----------



## Vera (23 Marzo 2020)

Tipo quando giri lo sguardo verso la macchina vicina, al semaforo, e vedi che si scaccolano?


----------



## patroclo (23 Marzo 2020)

no


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

Tipo mangiare il risotto della suocera vedendo che dentro c'è una mosca?


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2020)

prendere in giro le persone , è una cosa schifosa?
Se sì  non mi piace per niente


----------



## oriente70 (23 Marzo 2020)

Quelli che le fanno silenziose nell'ascensore .


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Parliamo di cose schifose.
> Sì, proprio quelle lì, quelle che fanno in genere un po' schifo, ma in grado di farci ridere ogni tanto.


Ho una figlia di 9 anni. Cresciuta con le bestie e per questo piuttosto educata. In questi tempi di educazione da remoto con gli amichetti hanno aperto una chat di classe su Microsoft teams. Fuori dall'orario di lezione la chat è monopolizzata dai maschietti che fanno competizioni In nome del loro spirito guida Ano Tonante. Chi scarica più decibel ha vinto. Già capitati episodi di fuoriuscite diverse dallo stato gassoso. quello che non sanno i malcapitati è che è tutto registrato e che sono ricattabili a vita.
Le femmine, più sveglie, hanno il gruppo whatsapp e cancellano tutto.


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

Piemonte, mille euro in più al mese: la giunta Cirio targata Lega si alza lo stipendio
					

Abolita la penalizzazione prevista finora per chi usa l'auto blu. Pd e 5Stelle all'attacco: "Vergognoso che mentre le casse della Regione sono vuo…




					torino.repubblica.it


----------



## danny (24 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Tipo quando giri lo sguardo verso la macchina vicina, al semaforo, e vedi che si scaccolano?


Tanti anni fa guidavo in ditta una macchina del figlio del capo che aveva quest'abitudine.
L'ho scoperto appoggiando la mano sul fianco del sedile.


----------



## danny (24 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Tipo mangiare il risotto della suocera vedendo che dentro c'è una mosca?











						CORONAVIRUS e ambiente: ANIMALI LIBERI si riprendono i loro spazi, anche in CITTA' - VIDEO
					

Anatra a Malcesine: foto di Paolo Pedrotti, fonte L'ADIGE EMERGENZA CORONAVIRUS, LA NATURA...




					www.3bmeteo.com
				




Oggi il mio collega mi ha mandato dalla ditta la foto di uno scarafaggio in ufficio.


----------



## JON (24 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Tipo quando giri lo sguardo verso la macchina vicina, al semaforo, e vedi che si scaccolano?


Si! Parecchi anni fa, fresco di corna, ero a Marbella, con la macchina mi accosto al semaforo ad una Mercedes. All'interno un uomo sulla 60ina, di fianco una ragazza molto bella sui 25. Lui si scaccolava alla grande, da come lo faceva pareva un vizio o un tic, con le dita nel naso tutto il tempo anche quando siamo ripartiti. Ma l'immagine che mi è rimasta più impressa è quella di lei che impietrita aveva lo sguardo fisso davanti a sé. Ho provato schifo e pena contemporaneamente, ma di divertente non c'era nulla.


----------



## stany (24 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Tanti anni fa guidavo in ditta una macchina del figlio del capo che aveva quest'abitudine.
> L'ho scoperto appoggiando la mano sul fianco del sedile.


Bleehh


----------



## stany (24 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> CORONAVIRUS e ambiente: ANIMALI LIBERI si riprendono i loro spazi, anche in CITTA' - VIDEO
> 
> 
> Anatra a Malcesine: foto di Paolo Pedrotti, fonte L'ADIGE EMERGENZA CORONAVIRUS, LA NATURA...
> ...


Hanno chiuso il giardino vicino a casa....meno male che ci sono ancora circa 200 mq di verde all'esterno


----------



## stany (24 Marzo 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Si! Parecchi anni fa, fresco di corna, ero a Marbella, con la macchina mi accosto al semaforo ad una Mercedes. All'interno un uomo sulla 60ina, di fianco una ragazza molto bella sui 25. Lui si scaccolava alla grande, da come lo faceva pareva un vizio o un tic, con le dita nel naso tutto il tempo anche quando siamo ripartiti. Ma l'immagine che mi è rimasta più impressa è quella di lei che impietrita aveva lo sguardo fisso davanti a sé. Ho provato schifo e pena contemporaneamente, ma di divertente non c'era nulla.


Da mandare in rieducazione in Siberia!


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2020)

"Non si lava", la bellissima diva sotto accusa: intima indiscrezione
					

È una delle attrici più brave e affascinanti degli ultimi anni, dedita a mille cause benefiche. Ma ha anche dei difetti: uno è la poca igiene personale.




					www.meteoweek.com


----------



## Lanyanjing (30 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Parliamo di cose schifose.
> Sì, proprio quelle lì, quelle che fanno in genere un po' schifo, ma in grado di farci ridere ogni tanto.


Le flatulenze notturne di mia moglie.... roba da competizione, e considerato il suo fisico non riesco a capire come possa avere simili quantità di gas. Penso che un giorno le metterò un manometro nel lato B.... secondo me uno 0 - 4 bar lo manda fuori scala.


----------



## Darietto (30 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Parliamo di cose schifose.
> Sì, proprio quelle lì, quelle che fanno in genere un po' schifo, ma in grado di farci ridere ogni tanto.



Qualcosa di "vagamente" fetish si nasconde dietro l'angolo


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Le flatulenze notturne di mia moglie.... roba da competizione, e considerato il suo fisico non riesco a capire come possa avere simili quantità di gas. Penso che un giorno le metterò un manometro nel lato B.... secondo me uno 0 - 4 bar lo manda fuori scala.


sei un infame...non si fa così


----------



## Lanyanjing (31 Marzo 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei un infame...non si fa così


Io e mia moglie siamo due stronzi.... non oso immaginare cosa scrive su di me nei forum Cinesi...


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Le flatulenze notturne di mia moglie.... roba da competizione, e considerato il suo fisico non riesco a capire come possa avere simili quantità di gas. Penso che un giorno le metterò un manometro nel lato B.... secondo me uno 0 - 4 bar lo manda fuori scala.


collegala ad una bambola e fatti del metano casalingo


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2020)




----------



## Lanyanjing (1 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> collegala ad una bambola e fatti del metano casalingo


Questo biogas ha un basso potere calorifero, ma quel gas li può essere utilizzato come arma chimica.


----------



## Lanyanjing (1 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> View attachment 9190


hahaha potrei proporlo a mia moglie, con la speranza del ritorno di fiamma


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> hahaha potrei proporlo a mia moglie, con la speranza del ritorno di fiamma


Ritorno di fiamma: bella!


----------

